# CAD Computer -



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

Will primarily be used for NX 6 (7 soon) and Catia.

Current Build:


> CPU: Core i7-930 2.8GHz - $288.99
> Motherboard: ASUS P658D-E - $239.99
> Graphics: PNY Quadro FX 3800 - $834.99 - _*INPUT NEEDED*_
> Memory: 12 GB (6x2GB) Corsair DDR3 1600 - $369.99
> ...


My biggest problem is I don't know whether to get an $800ish Quadro FX or GeForce GTX graphics card. I know that the Quadros can out preform most (if not all) of the GTX cards, but if the Quadro doesn't get used to it's full potential then it isn't worth getting. If any of you have any experience in the CAD GPU world please share.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

Probably going to go with one of these two cards.

Graphics: 
PNY Quadro FX 3800 - $834.99
or
EVGA GeForce GTX 470 - $377.99

Thoughts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The GTX 470 is a gaming card it will not benefit a cad program any more then using a GT9500.

Does NX6/7 have a hardware compatibility list, Catia should.

The advantage of the Quadro cards over the GT/GTX is in the smoothness of diagonal lines. See this PDF brief from Nvidia> http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_geforce.html

This is the card I've used in the last 4 I built for a architectural firm> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133284

Along with either a Seasonic S12II 620w > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096
Or a Corsair 650TX both are quiet and have more then enough power.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

From my understanding (though I am not a CAD guy) NX demands more out of the CPU then the GPU. Do you know if that is a correct statement?

Also, advantages of the card you posted vs this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133272?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The one I liked has a Elemental Accelerator core which speeds up video encoding/rendering > http://www3.pny.com/MarketingPromotions/ElementalAccelerator.aspx?Category_ID=393


Yes cad programs are more CPU dependent then GPU.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The one I liked has a Elemental Accelerator core which speeds up video encoding/rendering > http://www3.pny.com/MarketingPromotions/ElementalAccelerator.aspx?Category_ID=393
> 
> 
> Yes cad programs are more CPU dependent then GPU.


So what benefit will getting a workstation card server? Is getting a low-mid end ($300-$500 workstation card) better then getting a high end gaming card?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For workstation apps the workstation card is better then a high end gaming card, text is clearer, lines appear straight not jagged. But they will perform poorly in fast paced gaming environment.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> For workstation apps the workstation card is better then a high end gaming card, text is clearer, lines appear straight not jagged. But they will perform poorly in fast paced gaming environment.


Ideally no gaming will take place on this machine. If a gaming card was purchased would its only function be displaying images to the screen (i.e. will it not enhance the performance of the CAD apps in any way)?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it will not in fact any line drawing, especially 3d flybys will look worse.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright thanks for the info. What are your thoughts on the ATI based workstation cards?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Just as good as any nVidia solution.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Fire GL/Fire Pro cards are also good.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

I figured I would post what was decided...

Final:


> CPU: Core i7-930 2.8GHz - $288.99
> Motherboard: ASUS P658D-E - $239.99
> Graphics: XFX GeForce 250 GTS - $142.99
> Memory: 12 GB (6x2GB) G.SKILL DDR3 1600 - $379.98
> ...


Since NX is so heavily CPU dependent we are going to test this mid-end gaming card vs an older Quadro FX 3500 and see if there is any performance difference. If the FX 3500 preforms better it will be put in this machine and the gaming card will take the FX's current location. Since the gaming card arguably does nothing to increase performance in NX the Quadro should be the clear winner (even if it is dated). If there is no-minimal performance increase we will know for future endeavors that a Quadro is not a necessity inside our NX workstations.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would say it's not performance so much a visual or the way it appears on screen, let us know what you find out.


----------



## cwoggon (Apr 20, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## President Kush (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey, doin some research on what it will take to build a top shelf pc. i'm an architecural drafting student, so i will want to run AUTO CAD architecture and revit 2011. But I also like to game, and mess with Audio/video editing and paint shop pro, etc. 

I came across this thread and just found out that the quadro cards are much better for CAD than the geforce, but gforce is better for gaming... that sound about right?

Since I want to be able to do CAD and gaming (motherboard I'm looking at has 3 pci e x 16 slots) so could I install 2 geforce cards in 2-way sli setup, and use the 3rd slot for a quadro card.... and just disable the quadro for gaming and general use, then enable the quadro and disable the 2 geforces in sli setup when using auto cad?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Forget the SLI set up it's a big waste of money.

A single GTX460 1 Gig will handle any current game without issue.

The main advantage in Quadro cards is rendering diagonal lines smoothly, where the gaming cards give up smoothness for rendering speed. I would suggest you plan to use the Quadro card when specing the power supply and try the GTX card if the results are acceptable then pass on the second card.
See this PDF brief from Nvidia> http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_geforce.html


----------

